# Dateien älter als *** löschen



## generador (16. Februar 2005)

Hi

Ich habe mir eine bat datei geschrieben welche mir per mysqldump ein backup einer im Internet angelegten Datenbank macht
Die funktioniert auch wunderbar
danach pack mir winrar es als backup_datum.rar und es wird in den backupordner gemoved

So da dann nach einer weile doch recht viele dateien auftauchen wollte ich diese auch gleich mit löschen lassen sofern sie älter als 7 tage sind

ist das über einen Befehl möglich das ich sage "del älter als 7 tage" oder sowas

bin auch für andere möglichkeiten offen
es sollte bloß automatisch laufen und cronjobs vom server her gehen net

THX


----------

